# Cinnamon had twins



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

She wasn't due until the 29th... But noticed yesterday she was alittle
off. Well went to feed and she had just kidded twins 1 of each. No problems.. so far all is doing well. The little girl is the one with the white on her belly.





























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Very beautiful May babies! Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

More pics  they are all doing good. Cinnamon was so sweet when I found her she came running over and licked my hand a few times and then back to her babies looking back at me like come see what I did!!! Lol she is a veteran mom and a very good. So is proud!









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aww beautiful. Congrats


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How adorable. Glad it went so well.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What cuties, congrats! Are you giving them spice names too?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haven't really decided yet...
So any suggestions would be great  
Sires name is Concealed Weapon 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I tried to get better pictures of them but they still turned out blurry lol.

Names??? 

This is the boy








This is the girl (white spot on left side)








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

